
Show HN: Ramses – API/backend generation platform - chrstphrhrt
http://ramses.tech
======
webmaven
Uses RAML to generate a RESTful API using Pyramid. Nice.

Github:
[https://github.com/brandicted/ramses/](https://github.com/brandicted/ramses/)

Docs: [https://ramses.readthedocs.org](https://ramses.readthedocs.org)

The Pyramid app generated uses Nefertari (ElasticSearch-based views and
SQLAlchemy or MongoDB persistence):
[https://github.com/brandicted/nefertari](https://github.com/brandicted/nefertari)

Nefertari docs:
[https://nefertari.readthedocs.org](https://nefertari.readthedocs.org)

